# How Far Can You Stretch Linatex?



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

Well, After Reading About How Far Linatex Can Stretch I Decided To Put It To The Test. I Was Able To Stretch A 1.5" Piece Of Rubber To 12.5" Before I Lost Grip. That Is An Amazing 833% Of The Original Length! Here Is A Video To Prove How Far It Can Stretch, I Don't Doubt That I Could Reach 13", But I Lost Grip After 12.5".


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

"bad baby"  you folks in Cali have you're own way of talkin'..... no worries! lol

Now for some science! (from the polymer science learning center)

*When you pull on the rubber band, the polymer chains become aligned. When the chains align, something can happen. The chains can line up and pack together into extremely ordered arrangements called crystals. *

*When molecules, not just rubber molecules, but any molecules, form crystals, they give off heat. This is why the rubber band feels hot when its stretched. When you let go of the rubber band, the polymer molecules break out of those crystals. Whenever molecules break out of crystals, they absorb heat. That's why the rubber band feels cold when you let go of it.*

http://pslc.ws/macrog/exp/rubber/sepisode/ent.htm


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

I believe you , but how can we explain it's short life span .


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Does it have a short life span?


dankungmaster said:


> I believe you , but how can we explain it's short life span .


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

That's Pretty Cool Btoon! Thanks For Posting That Link, It's Really Interesting! Us Calfornia Folks Do Have A Certain Way Of Speaking, Especially At 11:45 At Night!

I Know That Linatex Is Long Lasting, But If You're Stretching It 600-700% It's Not Going To Hold Up For As Long As You May Like. As Far As Durability Goes, Durability Does Not Mean Longer Life. Durability Means How Well It Will Withstand Damage. The 1.5" Strip I Was Testing Only Had A Small Rip Where I Was Holding It With Harsh Needle Nose Pliers, Yet It Still Stretched Over 800% Without Ripping. That Right There Is What I Would Call Durable.


----------



## Creakyboy (Feb 15, 2014)

Was going to test it myself, thanks for saving me the effort


----------

